# c. stiolata



## Kathy Graves (Nov 17, 2005)

I would love to have one of these plants, but am most unwilling to fork out $$$ if it won't do well in my tank. Has anyone tried this plant and if so, a) did it do well and b) if it did do well, please share it's culture requirements. TIA


----------

